#ubuntu-il 2011-09-05
<vhe> איך אני יוצר לעצמי כינוי קבוע פה? הוא כל הזמן שואל אותי להכניס כינוי ואז אומר שהכינוי תפוס..
<DroidEF> היי
<Elihai> ????????
<DroidEF> אפשר שאלה?
<trew3434> atk
<trew3434> שאל
<DroidEF> יש כאן מישהו??
<DroidEF> בבקשה אני צריך עזרה בקשר לאובונטו
#ubuntu-il 2011-09-06
<_x_X_X_x_> היי
<erez_> היי..
<erez_> אפשר עזרה במשהו?
<trew100> נכון
<trew100> אם נצליח
<erez_> התקנתי לא מזמן אובונטו
<matanya> פשוט תשאל
<erez_> ואני רוצה לעבוד עם תוכנות ליצירת מוסיקה..
<erez_> קראתי קצת והורדתי היידרוג'ן
<matanya> יצירה או עריכה?
<erez_> יצירה...
<erez_> עריכה..
<erez_> וגם LMMS
<erez_> הבעיה לא נראה לי קשורה לתוכנות עצמן
<erez_> הבעיה היא שדרך היידרוג'ן אני שומע סאונד ובשאר התוכנות (כולל נגן פשוט) לא שומעים סאונד
<matanya> הימור
<erez_> עכשיו בLMMS אני בוודאות רואה שהאקולייזר מראה שיוצא סאונד..וגם בנגן הרגיל השיר רץ
<erez_> זה לא בעיה של פורמט
<erez_> אבל מצד שני בהיידרוג'ן זה כן משמיע אז זה לא נראה לי בעיה של דרייבר
<matanya> בהגדרות התכנות, תבחר התקנים שונים
<matanya> כדי שלא יריבו על המשאבים
<erez_> אז ניסיתי בLMMS לבחור בהגדרות התקן אבל הוא לא נותן..
<matanya> ומה עם לשנות בהגדרות הצליל, בהגדרןת המערכת?
<erez_> יכול להיות שאני עושה את זה לא נכון..
<matanya> *ו
<erez_> גם שם בדקתי וכשאני עושה טסט לסאונד לא שומעים כלום..אבל בהתקן הוא מראה את ההתקן והעובדה היא שבהיידרוג'ן
<erez_> כשאני מנסה בLMMS לשנות את ההתקן הוא כל הזמן מחזיר לי את זה לDummy (no sound output)
<erez_> אני לא מצליח להבין למה
<erez_> ולמה הוא לא משמיע כלום כשאני עושה טסט לסאונד דרך ההגדרות של אובונטו
<matanya> צילומי מסך.
<matanya> *?
<erez_> חח אין בעיה אבל של מה..?
<matanya> תפריטים
<erez_> אין בעיה..שנייה..
<erez_> אפשר לשלוח כאן? או להעלות לאנשהו?
<matanya> תעלה
<erez_> http://www.siz.co.il/my/tjzcmr3imtim.png
<erez_> זה של ההגדרה באובונטו..
<matanya> bbl
<erez_> הא?
<erez_> ?
<erez_> יש כאן מישהו?
#ubuntu-il 2011-09-07
<erez_> יש כאן מישהו?
<erez_> יש לי בעיית סאונד..
<erez_> אפשר עזרה??
<erez_> יש לי בעיה עם הסאונד באובונטו 11.04
<erez_> יש פה מישהו?
<_x_X_X_x_> כן
<erez_> אני ממש חייב עזרה בקשר למשהו
<_x_X_X_x_> מה השאלה
<_x_X_X_x_> אתה זה ארז1248?
<_x_X_X_x_> erez_ ?
<erez_> לא...
<_x_X_X_x_> OK
<erez_> אני מנסה להגדיר את הכרטיס קול..
<_x_X_X_x_> איזב כרטיס קול
<erez_> והתקנתי את הalsa וpulseaudio
<_x_X_X_x_> usb? pci?
<_x_X_X_x_> משהו כבר נשמע לי מוזר..
<erez_> אבל הקבצים של asoundconf וasoundrc ריקים..
<erez_> ולכן אני לא יכול להכנס לdefault sound card ולקבוע לו את הפולסאודיו..
<_x_X_X_x_> למה היית צריך להתקין אותם?
<_x_X_X_x_> התקנת מערכת עם ממשק גרפי?
<erez_> אם תעזור לי עם זה זה יהיה מצויין אבל שאלה נוספת שעלתה לי כרגע זה..מה עדיף לי? להתעסק עם זה או OSS? אני עם אובונטו 11.04
<erez_> כמו שאמרתי אין קול בשום תוכנה חוץ מהיידרוג'ן..
<_x_X_X_x_> לOSS יש יתרונות מסוימים, כמו יכולת לייצר LOOP
<_x_X_X_x_> איזה כרטיס יש לך?
<_x_X_X_x_> לפי הכרטיס צריך לראות מה הכי יתאים
<erez_> ?
<erez_> לא קיבלת את כל מה שרשמתי?
<_x_X_X_x_> לא יודעת מה היה כל מה שרשמת
<erez_> זה כרטיס אוןבוארד...
<_x_X_X_x_> ראיתי רק 3 משפטים
<erez_> של אינטל...hda
<erez_> כן
<erez_> אוקיי אז כנראה שלא הבנתי בידיוק מה שעשיתי
<_x_X_X_x_> אני לא רואה כל סיבה למה אתה צריך להתעסק עם הדרייבר שלו, זה כרטיס שמזוהה אוטומטית ע"י אובונטו
<erez_> עקבתי אחריי מדריכים שונים כי פשוט לא היה לי קול באף תוכנה מלבד היידרוג'ן ומכך הסקתי שהדרייבר נכון אבל משו לא מוגדר טוב מול התוכנות עצמן
<_x_X_X_x_> תן לי שניה לבדוק משהו
<erez_> ובמדריכים היה רשום שאם ALSA מותקן הוא לא יכול לעבוד מול כמה תוכנות במקביל ובגלל זה צריך את פולסאודיו סרבר כדי לנתב בינהן..
<erez_> hda-intel
<erez_> הייתי שמח לחזור למצב התחלתי שבו אין כלום ולהגדיר מחדש לפי הסבר שלך..
<erez_> זה אפשרי?
<erez_> ואיך אני יודע מה מתאים?
<erez_> אבל העובדה שלא היה לי קול...
<_x_X_X_x_> הידרוג'ן צריכה התקן מידי?
<_x_X_X_x_> יש מצב שבהתקנה שלה היא הפעילה איזה התקן מידי שתפס את הכרטיס קול ולכן לא שמעת כלום, עד שסגרת אותה?
<_x_X_X_x_> אני צריכה לזוז, אני חושבת שתבדוק עם מה התוכנה עובדת הכי טוב, ואז תפנה לערוץ שלו כאן
#ubuntu-il 2011-09-08
<_x_X_X_x_> #alsa #pulseaudio #oss
<_x_X_X_x_> בoss יש את ossxmix שהוא מנהל אותו, ואני חושבת שתצתרך גם את החבילה של 4front
<_x_X_X_x_> זה בערך מה שאני זוכרת מOSS
<_x_X_X_x_> מעבר לזה בOSS המון המון תוכנות יפעלו מוזר עם סאונד, ואתה תצתרך להפעיל אותם ע"י כל מיני קומבינות
<erez_> ?
<_x_X_X_x_> לא הבנתי
<_x_X_X_x_> אני לא ממש לייד המחשב
<_x_X_X_x_> אני בסקייפ במחשב השני
<moo3> awake?
<_x_X_X_x_> ?
<moo3> אני יכול להגיד שקוד פתוח הוא חינמי?
<_x_X_X_x_> moo3,  kt
<_x_X_X_x_> לא
<_x_X_X_x_> הוא חופשי
<_x_X_X_x_> מבחינה כספית, כןה וא מגיע בחינם
<moo3> אוקי
<moo3> קוד פתוח משמעותו GPL זא"ת תמיד חינם
<moo3> ז"א
<_x_X_X_x_> משהו כזה
<moo3> כן, תודה
<_x_X_X_x_> בכייף
<Elihai> שלום..
<LightningIsMyNam> שלום
<_x_X_X_x_> הי
<_x_X_X_x_> יש חיים כאן
<LightningIsMyNam> כן
<LightningIsMyNam> יש חיים גם מול המסך שלך
<_x_X_X_x_> יפה יפה
#ubuntu-il 2011-09-10
<moo3> בוקר אור
<moo3> אני יכול להגיד שתוכנה מסויימת היא טכנולוגיה מסויימת ?
<moo3> ז"א תוכנה היא טכנולוגייה?
<_x_X_X_x_> איפה?
<nady> בוקר טוב
<_x_X_X_x_> בוקר נהדר
<nady> חדש?
<nady> מה שימך
<_x_X_X_x_> אני כאן  מ2006
<_x_X_X_x_> ואתה
<nady> אז אני חדש
<nady> מאיזה אזור בארץ
<nady> יש לך רק אובנטו
<_x_X_X_x_> דביאן, ואובונטו
<nady> אובנטו זה כמו דביאן?
<_x_X_X_x_> זה על מה שאובונטו מבוסס
<nady> מאיפה מורידים?
<moo3> nady, זו התשובה אם שאלת את עצמך למה חבילות התקנה מסתיימות ב deb
<_x_X_X_x_> debian.org
<nady> יכול לישלוח אותי בידיוק למקום?
<nady> שאני לא יוריד גירסה לא נכונה
<_x_X_X_x_> אני בת
<_x_X_X_x_> זה אני i-pink
<nady> אה סליחה
<moo3> nady זו לא הפצה אוטומטית זו הפצה שמשומשת בין השאר כשרת בשביל להפעיל את האינטרנט עליה אתה תצטרך להרים לבד את הממשק eth0
<moo3> לדוגמא
<_x_X_X_x_> איך עושים עבודות פיברגלס?
<moo3> עם דיסק
<moo3> אבל תלוי באיזה גודל העבודה
<moo3> "and the sign said "long hair freaky people need no apply"
<nady>  כל מחשב מיגיב אחרת
<_x_X_X_x_> אני רוצה ליצור לוח פיברגלס
<moo3> nady, מה? =)
<moo3> בעיקרון חותכים אותו עם דיסק..
<_x_X_X_x_> אני יודעת שיש כמה חומרים
<_x_X_X_x_> אבל לא הבנתי איך אני גורמת לו לא להדבר לתבנית
<nady> עולה לי סיסמא לא ניכנס
<nady> מה שימך?
<_x_X_X_x_> ענבר
<moo3> פיברגלס דביק?
<_x_X_X_x_> ואתה
<_x_X_X_x_> מאוד
<_x_X_X_x_> זה שרף
<moo3> אולי תשתמשי בבד או מחיצה מסויימת
<_x_X_X_x_> זה כמו שרף
<moo3> בד נשמע מתאים
<_x_X_X_x_> שרף נוזלי יחדור בד
<_x_X_X_x_> זה איזה חומר שמורחים
<moo3> לקה אולי
<nady> מה שימך
<moo3> my name is moo3 my friend
<moo3> מורחים זפת כשמתקינים פיברגלס על גג\
<nady> במה אתה מישתמש  חחחח (לינוקס)?
<moo3> ביום יום אובונטו
<moo3> 10.4
<nady> ומה עוד?
<moo3> לאיזה שימוש?
<nady> לינוקס נוספים?
<moo3> יש הפצה נחמדה בשם RIP linux
<moo3> Rescue Is Possible linux
<nady> התקנת מראה?
<moo3> מריץ אותה LIVE
<nady> הכל בפנים או צריך להוסיף?
<moo3> המחשב האישי שלי הוא ווינדוס עם אובונטו והשרת שלי הוא אובונטו-סרבר, כשאני רוצה לתצקן מחשבים אני משתמש ב RIP
<moo3> הרבה דברים בפנים אבל אלו תוכנות תיקון ושיחזור מידע למינהן לא לשימוש יום יומי בעיקרון
<moo3> אתה מחפש מערכת נוספת לעבוד איתה?
<moo3> nady
<nady> כן
<moo3> אני ממליץ תנסה את fedora
<moo3> הפצה מפותחת וחזקה
<_x_X_X_x_> איך אני יכולה לעזור לאחרים
<_x_X_X_x_> שיש להם ראוטר
<moo3> _x_X_X_x_ , ?
<_x_X_X_x_> להתחבר עם VNC זה מסובך כי צריך לפתוח פורטים בראוטר של מי שאני רוצה לעזור לו
<moo3> showmypc
<moo3> אם זה באמת לא עובד אז צריך למצוא תוכנה שעושה UPNP
<moo3> ויש בווינדוס אופצייה מובנת של ask help from a friend
<moo3> הפרוטוקול הוא RDP אבל אני לא בטוח שהוא יתחבר טוב עם הלינוקס
<nady> מאיפה מורידים
<moo3> http://download.fedoraproject.org/pub/fedora/linux/releases/15/Live/i686/Fedora-15-i686-Live-Desktop.iso
<nady> וריפ?
<moo3> מה?
<nady> rip
<moo3> כיאלו לצרוב את זה?
<nady> ההפצה הקודמת שאמרת
<moo3> תחפש - תמצא =)
<moo3> nady אפשר לשאול אותך שאלה?
<moo3> קוראים להפצה rip linux
<nady> כן
<moo3> אתה דתי?
<nady> למה?
<moo3> כי יש לי הרגשה שכן
<nady> ?
<moo3> זה לא ישפיע על אם יעזרו לך או לא מן הסתם..
<serfus> moo3, שבת היום
<moo3> serfus, do kl
<moo3> גם לך
<serfus> moo3, התכוונתי שהיום שבת אז אם הוא מחובר הוא לא יכול להיות דתי
<moo3> זה גם מה שהוא אמר לי
<moo3> לא רוצה לדבר מאחורי הגב שלו אבל הוא בא מבית דתי
<serfus> אה אוקי
#ubuntu-il 2011-09-11
<_x_X_X_x_> היי
#ubuntu-il 2012-09-04
<asis> שלום
<asis> האם ידוע למישהו על תרגום ל החבילות של edubuntu לעברית ?
#ubuntu-il 2012-09-07
<i-pink> היי
<i-pink> יש כאן מישהו???
<i-pink> ChanServ, Ardethian, asw3 Avihay GuySoft HeN i-pink Interruptus lousygarua matanya ubuntulog
<matanya> כן i-pink ?
<i-pink> יפה..
<i-pink> אחרי שנתיים שלא הייתי כאן..
<matanya> מה שלומך?
<i-pink> בסדר..
<i-pink> מנסה לצלם סירטון בלינוקס אחרי שנתים שלא נגעתי בו
<i-pink> יש אפשרות לחתוך וידאו לפי שעה?
<i-pink> ולהוציא מקטע מהאמצע?
<matanya> כן
<matanya> נדמה לי שopenshot ושאר העורכים תומכים בזה
<matanya> אני די משוכנע שkdenlive עושה את זה מתוך שינה
<xdude> תגידו אפשר להזמין דיסקים של אובונטו?
#ubuntu-il 2012-09-08
<erre> משה
<erre> moshe742:
<moshe742> כן?
<erre> אתה מכיר את התוכנה ffmpeg
<moshe742> קצת, למה?
<erre> יש דרך לעצור אותה מלהמשיך לשמור קובץ
<erre> הרצתי את הפקודה והיא מקליטה וידאו עד אין סוף..
<erre> או יותר נכון עד שעושים
<moshe742> הרצת בטרמינל?
<erre> CTRL+C
<erre> כן
<moshe742> אני לא יודע מה הפקודה לעצור את זה, צריך להיות כתוב בדוקומנטציה סביר להניח
<erre> יש דרך לגרום לה להפסיק לבד אחרי נניח דקה
<erre> קראתי בhelp
<erre> אבל אין לי מושג מה לחפש
<moshe742> סביר שיהיה כתוב במקום של הפקודה שהרצת גם איך לעצור את זה
<erre> כתוב לעשות
<erre> CTRL+C
<moshe742> אז אין כנראה דרך אחרת, גם זו אפשרות :)
<erre> Press ctrl-c to stop encoding
<erre> אז לא ניתן להשתמש בפקודה הזו לצילום אוטומטי?
<moshe742> לא בדרך שאתה משתמש בה לצילום מוגדר בזמן, אבל יתכן שאפשר להשתמש בזה לצילום מוגדר בזמן, לא יצא לי לעשות את זה
<erre> איך ניתן לעשות צילום שיגדר בזמן?
<moshe742> אני לא יודע, תבדוק בתיעוד של התכנה
<erre> חיפשתי ב
<erre> --help
<erre> וגם ב
<erre> man ffmpeg
#ubuntu-il 2012-09-09
<erre> moshe742:
<erre> מצאתי את הפיתרון
<erre> פשוט להוסיף
<erre> פשוט להוסיף משהו לפקודה
<moshe742> כלומר?
<erre> יש ערך שאומר כמה זמן לשמור
<erre> יש דרך לצלם אחורה בזמן?
<erre> על ידי יצירת באפר או משהו ששומר את הזמן שלפני התחלת הצילום
<Ardethian> oO
<erre> שלום
<erre> moshe742: matanya
<matanya> שלום erre
<erre> מה גורם לארור הזה?
<erre> error/dev/video0: Input/output error
<erre> פתחתי 2 טרמינלים עם שאמורים ללכוד וידאו מהמצלמה, אחד עובד תקין, ובשני מופיע לי הארור הזה
<erre> matanya: ^
<erre> אין כאן אף אחד שמכיר את הבעיה...
<matanya> מעט מידי פרטים בשביל מידע
<erre> איזה פרטים צריך?
<erre> הרצתי פקודה עם
<erre> FFMPEG
<matanya> איזה חיבור, מאיפה, לאן, מה יש ב /var/log/messages
<erre> כדי לשמור את מה שהמצלמה מצלמת
<erre> כל צילום הוא דקה אחת (60 שניות)
<erre> כדי שתהיה חפיפה בין הסירטונים חשבתי להפעיל את הסקריפט ב2 טרמינלים נפרדים כל 30 שניות
<erre> מישהו נשאר כאן..
<trew1000> שלום לכולם
<trew1000> בשעה טובה קניתי מדפסת  למשחב
<trew1000> מחשב
<trew1000> השמחה רבה רק שאני לא מצליח לחבר את המדפסת למחשב
<trew1000> אני מנסה לחבר את המדפסת בצורה אלחוטית
<trew1000> למדפסת יש רשת וIP
<trew1000> ועכשיו רק צריך לערוך הכרות בין המחשב למדפסת
<trew1000> למישהו יש מושג איך אני עושה את זה?
<trew1000> matanya: זמין לעזור?
<matanya> כן. לא בKDE
<matanya> יש איזה אשף שאמור לעשות את זה אוטומטית
<trew1000> זה אמור לעבבור דרך סמבה?
<trew1000> matanya: איזה אשף?
<matanya> אתה לא אמור להזדקק לסמבה
<matanya> אתה בKDE, לא?
<trew1000> כן
<trew1000> משום מה זכרתי שצריך סמבה
<trew1000> עכשיו אני רואה שיש פה אשף כלשהו שניה אני מנסה אותו
<trew1000> נראה שזה עבד
<trew1000> יש תקשורת בניהם
<trew1000> מסתבר שגם לKDE יש אשף בפאנל הגדרות
#ubuntu-il 2013-09-02
<KOKO_> HI
#ubuntu-il 2013-09-07
<snuf> can anyone help me with installation on ubunto with USB on win 8?
<ziv> hi, is anybody in the mood for some tech support?
<ziv> i posted my question on the facebook page, i would really appreciate any help you can offer: https://www.facebook.com/UbuntuIsrael/posts/653937411283329
#ubuntu-il 2013-09-08
<Avihay> anyone know where to post the daylight saveings bug?
<asw3> שאלה טובה
<asw3> ב- 27 זה ישתנה שוב והפעם לנכון?
<asw3> או שזה בגלל שאני עם מערכת עתיקה?
#ubuntu-il 2014-09-05
<cow_2001> hey, any weechat users?
<Avihay> what's weechat?
<cow_2001> a curses based irc client
<cow_2001> like irssi
<modi> הי
#ubuntu-il 2015-08-31
<_phoenix_> hi
#ubuntu-il 2015-09-01
<ADAM92> מה רק בנים?
#ubuntu-il 2015-09-03
<avic82> מישהו פה יודע עברית ?
<avic82> Avihay: אפשר שאלה בבקשה
<Avihay> כן
<avic82> Avihay:  איך אני יוצא יוזר בלינוקס דרך הטרמינל ואיך אני מגיע לרוט
